# Greg Herbold Thread



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

In honor of anodized purple . . . and other great fallen colors . . . 

. . . colors relegated now only to pictures from old'en day's when cnc mtb bicycle part pagentry was equally ranking in importance as a working set of shifters/derailers for nearly all that rode knobbies with pride . . . 

(heck, even knobbies are on the way out!)

Anyone got some old pics to share of the H-Ball & his bikes adored in full ano-warrior flair? His old photo's seem remarkably absent from the web?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mtnwing said:


> In honor of anodized purple . . . and other great fallen colors . . .
> 
> . . . colors relegated now only to pictures from old'en day's when cnc mtb bicycle part pagentry was equally ranking in importance as a working set of shifters/derailers for nearly all that rode knobbies with pride . . .
> 
> ...


I've got Tread and Re-Tread (and a few other misc. videos with Herbold in em').

Not a lot of Herbold stuff out there, and even less actual riding pictures for way back...

The only pics on the net I could find are these:


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

I know the bike in the first picture was made by Foes. But was it a Miyata? Was it actually sold anywhere?


----------



## DoubleDiamond (Jan 12, 2004)

*H-Ball in his glory days*

Can you believe a flat-bar w/ bar-ends, _maybe_ 3" of travel (F&R) and a disc (Tioga?) wheel *on a DH bike?* 
And to top it all off, dressed in a skin-suit!

Herbold waiting to be shuttled up for a DH run - Spokane nat's '94


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

DoubleDiamond said:


> Can you believe a flat-bar w/ bar-ends, _maybe_ 3" of travel (F&R) and a disc (Tioga?) wheel *on a DH bike?*
> And to top it all off, dressed in a skin-suit!
> 
> Herbold waiting to be shuttled up for a DH run - Spokane nat's '94


lol

is that a custom anodized Ringle seatpin on his bike. Those 8 ball stickers on the chainguide are very rad.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

*bar ends on a downhill bike*



DoubleDiamond said:


> Can you believe a flat-bar w/ bar-ends, _maybe_ 3" of travel (F&R) and a disc (Tioga?) wheel *on a DH bike?*
> And to top it all off, dressed in a skin-suit!
> 
> Herbold waiting to be shuttled up for a DH run - Spokane nat's '94


grrreeaaat.. though by modern standards it looks like x country bkes.. or trail bike, or cross mountain.. or free ride.. i can' t learn the differences.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

More pictures of H-Ball and his bikes:


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

actually in the world cups when the tiny time fractions matter even some of todays pros still wear skin suites 

herbolds 1990 worlds winning DH bike was hanging up in Durango main high st bike shop when I went there a few years back 

definately 1 of the more flamboyant riders of the time & 1 of the earliest s.spd riders I believe ;D

ta

scant


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

*Some more H-Ball related stuff*

The Skinsuit:































































For more also visit http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=43628 and http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=50338&highlight=elevation

Okay, it seems I alone already more than doubled H-Ball content on the web  
Let's put it this way: The quantity on the web still doesn't reflect H-Balls contribution to MTBtech, MTBhistory very well. 

I thought H-Ball did important R&D work for Shimano. He did do the testing for the SPD, right? I once heard that later he had a fight with Shimano, he said they were cheaters. Did he take revanche by developing the Onza HO pedals? What did he do for Onza BTW? Porcupines? And what is his contibution to the Rock Shox fork? Could somebody tell ?


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

Speaking of Porcupines........what tires is he using in those various pics? Some look like Porcupine rear and Smoke or Dart front.


----------



## Yetifan (Mar 24, 2004)

H-ball rules! would love to meet him.

I ahve the Phat Tyre(?) Journal videos 1-3 and he is in all those. HB TV also, as mentioned Tread and RE Tread. also, 'Inside Line' video. and some more I have....

also, just got these off ebay.............



















I also have some mtb mags with interviews.

maybe time for www.hballfans.com ??

Andrew
www.yetifan.com

P.S. 2X of his bikes were in the shop on Durango high street when I went.


----------



## Pelican_Racing (Nov 10, 2004)

erkan said:


> lol
> 
> is that a custom anodized Ringle seatpin on his bike. Those 8 ball stickers on the chainguide are very rad.


 Seatpin = seatpost right? I thought Ringle sold them in all the colors, so it's not "custom" anodized.

I have a black ano Ringle post (NOS) on my commuter bike.

-Hong


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

Look closely on the pic of him and his wife, it seems his blue seatpost have the crackled finish that was never relased for the public. But someone here mentioned that Ringle sold these finished directly from their shop ?

If anyone has pics of those finishes on Ringle components please post them. Lavender/blue crackled finish looks great!


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

grawbass said:


> Speaking of Porcupines........what tires is he using in those various pics? Some look like Porcupine rear and Smoke or Dart front.


After taking a closer look at H-Balls bikes in this thread and the other 2 threads I am sure on one thing: H-Ball used a large variety of tires. I also notice that in this thread many of H-Balls bikes indeed feature a Porcupine in the rear.

More H-Ball:








H-Ball and left shoulder of Beneke in his Barracuda days









H-Ball and Gerrit Gaastra (nowadays involved in idworx, but as son of Koga Miyata founder he did some work for Koga back then) in 'skilift' during the '92 Worlds in Canada.

A H-Ball site featuring H-Ball and a lot H-Ball gear would be cool, very  Unfortunately I am not really able to build such a thing, but maybe I will get the skills and time and come up with a kind of Miyata/H-Ball website once. Yeah, I know, it is a bit a vague promise.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Is Greg 'online' much?

Aside from this thread...there doesn't seem to be much on the guy or pictures of him/his bikes, ect...

Lots of different tire use (and bike use for that matter!)


Mel, all you're scans have been awesome! I need to put some of mine up too...


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Is Greg 'online' much?
> 
> Aside from this thread...there doesn't seem to be much on the guy or pictures of him/his bikes, ect...


He's heavily involved in the development of SRAM / RockShox. That and RC cars. He's also been involved with Scott USA for a number of years as well.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

*again more H-Ball content*

Yesterday evening I made a very big dive in my big pile of old MTB magazine's, so now I can come up with some pictures other than H-Ball riding his Miyata.

Greg with RC car:









Greg on Yamaha:









Greg riding Go-Kart:









Greg sitting in his dune buggy:









Greg on the roof of his dune buggy:








I can remember I read a interview with Greg in the early nineties in which he said he also owned a white Nissan 300ZX. TwinTurbo?

Greg on the roof of his house:


















Greg riding a Triumph:








The woman riding the other bike is Greg's wife Deborah Shumway.

Greg and Mr.Miyata:









..and finally for now...

Greg smiling:


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

*some ads and an interview featuring H-Ball*

For Ringle:



























For GripShift:









Interview:









Okay, my pile of mags is getting exhausted now. Me too


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

*forgot this one*










Melvin


----------



## Yetifan (Mar 24, 2004)

I can build a site if anybody wants?

H ball is a bit of a hero of mine!

Andrew
www.yetifan.com all Yeti's - no HB dude!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Yetifan said:


> I can build a site if anybody wants?
> 
> H ball is a bit of a hero of mine!
> 
> ...


Maybe we could do a mountain bike legend fan site, cause Johnny T needs one too. Well, I guess thats kinda what the hall of fame is for. But this could be more thorough...


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Yetifan said:


> I can build a site if anybody wants?
> 
> H ball is a bit of a hero of mine!
> 
> ...


The idea of having a H-Ball site sounds great to me. If you'd ask me who is be the biggest legend in the sport then I would probably come up with Johny T. first, H-Ball second. Nevertheless, if the question were; who's the most interesting personality in the sport?: I would say H-Ball - definately!

Before start building a few considerations: There are probably quite a lot people out there who really like the idea, but I guess that it is not realistic to expect as much traffic as on a Fat City or Yeti related site. So, is it worth your investment in time and energy? I really haven't a clue about how much such takes, but of course you do.

Does a H-Ball site really add value to what is already present or can be done in an alternative way? To answer this question we should also investigate what content could be published on the site:
-interviews (a have quite a lot in various languases)
-palmares
-pictures (well, I can't provide more)
-stuff he developed and tested (some people out there who could tell us more on this?)
-companies he worked for 
-ads
Other people having suggestions? 

Teaming up with sponsors to make it more feasible?

Only some considerations, but a great initiative Andrew!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Maybe we could do a mountain bike legend fan site, cause Johnny T needs one too. Well, I guess thats kinda what the hall of fame is for. But this could be more thorough...


Yeah, but the Hall of Fame is a bit weak on content and very weak on photos...after all...I think most people enjoy a good photo as much as a good story to hele reminisce.

*groan*...one more site we need to make....


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

so glad this thread has finally gotten traction! It was kinda slow to get going when I first posted it. HB is such a icon for our sport that should be remembered. 

It disgusts me as I here all this talk about how Norba is retooling nearly every year . . . . how they've redesigned the racing for more fan friendly watching, how they've got the latest greatest format the sponsors and TV will love . . . . welll it's all a big mess as far as I'm concerned. 

What's needed to bring back the glory of old is a few more "personalities" and some "coverage of the interesting athletes" to help build a personal connection between riders and fans. 

H-ball, Tomac, Missy the Missle,Cully, Pistol Pete, Earthquake Jake, Tatoo Lou, Deaton, and others along with the innovation and diversity that the bike companies were offering is what made the retro years interesting. If Norba and the bike industry is to ever recapture the momentum we once saw at events like the Kamikaze, Eliminator, or Mount Snow then we need to get back to a model where "Color and Flair" are highlighted. Just like everyone loves to love or hate Neon Deion Sanders or Shockey or Rodman or The Barber Twins --- we need interesting personalities to carry the MTB torch. Eric Carter is just too darn vanilla corporate and downright boring for me. How about some emotion, some fist pumping, some finish line dancing, some anodized mayhem. Anything to make this more than some skinny guys in spandex spinning pedals. (I'd tape myself if I wanted to see that!)

Now I'll also point out that there is a secton of our sport that has some killa personality that's kickin it large. It's called the Pro Freeride movement. Tell me Bender or Schley, Tippie or Cedric don't bring inspiration to us all. I've been launching curbs like a possessed rockstar all week after watching my Redbull tapes. So why have we lost this same spark in the race scene? Yes a 60 fout gap does play well on TV, but DH racing & dual can be just as exciting to watch if done right. Reality is the focus on personalities and flair is missing. Eliminating jumps, telling riders not to throw tricks, promoters not allowing fans to race the pro course, and the industry turning their back have all lead to a sad state for racing in the USA. 

Sorry this is off topic, but I think HB and Tomes and Missy and crew symbolize the greatness the race scene once had in the retro years. I just wish the industry and norba could see the light that this is what's missing and work to bring back the flair we saw in the HB era. There's more color in one HB photo than an entire bike catalogue these days.

-mtnwing


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks for your thoughts mtnwing! I go along with them.

Considering the considerations I mentioned in my previous post and what mtnwing is stating in his mail I would say that Fillet-brazed's idea to come up with a combined site is a very interesting option.

Maybe one big site on Vintage Racers could help bringing back the -what we consider- right spirit.


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

its only a matter of time before somebody wakes up one day and says:

"i wake up today as a promoter, and im doing it school! 

i want uphill, downhill, and crosscountry to be done one one bike! 

i want point to point epic races far from the normal suburb rides people do every day!

I want downhill racing to have people from all riding abilities-not a bunch of pro's! there once was a day when a sport class rider was not intimidated to enter a DH because he did not have a 8" travel bike! 

racing will be affordable again! 

the parking lot camping atmosphere will return! 

the top racers will be aproachable! 

and yes, there will be a retro class for pre-94 bikes! you must wear a safe helmet but otherwise day glow or jeans and flannel"


really, when you look at it, SS speed racing and endurance racing is people attempt to get back to the atmosphere of years past. with 24 hour races you can race with Tinker next to you. in fact if your on a team you have a good chance of passing him. sure he's done 300 miles already but you did pass him.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

I always thought xc mountain bike racing (and I did do it for a while) would have been far more fun as a point to point long distance event with staggered starts like an individual time trial. If you passed people on the course fine, but mass starts with everybody aiming for the same 6" wide singletrack entrance are just ludicrous.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

vdubbusrider said:


> really, when you look at it, SS speed racing and endurance racing is people attempt to get back to the atmosphere of years past. with 24 hour races you can race with Tinker next to you. in fact if your on a team you have a good chance of passing him. sure he's done 300 miles already but you did pass him.


Have to agree. Racing SS and 24 hr races (or better yet 24hr races on a ss) brings back the fun of the races in the '80s.

There's always ways you can challenge yourself and have fun at any race. Race your 'cross bike. Start last 5 minutes after everyone else and see how far you can move through the pack pretending you are Ned coming back from a flat repair. Or line up against all them new-fangled fancy rigs with your 20 year old beast.

Or in keeping with the H-B theme, keep bellowing "brrraaaaaappppp" and make motorcycle noises as you race


----------



## Yetifan (Mar 24, 2004)

OK, Its not much,but a I put a few hours work into this page this morning, It kinda went downhill, but in a bad way.

So here it is...........

http://www.yetifan.com/racer_pictures.html

Some good points mentioned, One of the things I enjoy about my site, is that Yeti is still in business, not exactly the same, but the same company. So there is always new stuff to add on. 
I guess if Yeti were not around today, there would be lots less interest as people would be riding other bikes, where as today, people with a new AS-R or whatever can come check out the history, get into that, and also meet people with new Yeti's.

I guess if I made, say a Mountain Goat, or a Manitou frame website, then the visitors would almost 99% be limited to the hardcore fan.Rather than picking up new people like I seem to do.

A MTB Hero's site would be good, with a page or 2 dedicated to individual racers, but I could no way do anything for somebody, like---- say, erm... tinker who I know of, but never followed like I did Missy or Myles. You know what I mean I hope.

Andrew


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

Just an FYI that seatpost was a ti dye ringle. Which was available to the public in limited quantities way back when.


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

vdubbusrider said:


> its only a matter of time before somebody wakes up one day and says:
> 
> "i wake up today as a promoter, and im doing it school!
> 
> ...


Good points!

My only beef is I'm getting older and I certainly can't ride 24 hrs let alone 6 and I'm not much of a climber either so I've always "liked my gears". I guess the spirit is there like you said in some of these new formats, but it's not as open to the mainstream bike rider to show up and participate which grows the sport and generates momentum for all parties.

-mtnwing


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

lucifer said:


> Just an FYI that seatpost was a ti dye ringle. Which was available to the public in limited quantities way back when.


The world need hi-res pictures of Ringle components in ti dye!


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

mtnwing said:


> My only beef is I'm getting older and I certainly can't ride 24 hrs -mtnwing


Good point, but look at Tinker riding solo 24hr races at 43ish.



mtnwing said:


> I'm not much of a climber either so I've always "liked my gears".-mtnwing


As I've, ahem, aged, my choice in ss gears has regressed with me. What was once a 32/16 is now a 34/19. The spirit is there every day you are on the bike. And H-B's aged dang well - as fast as he ever was.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

I did some scanning again:









Greg, probaly short after a race.
Bike: '89 Koga RidgeRunner
Glasses: eighties Oakley Frogskins - a serious Cult item. I recently bought myself a pair.

A later ride of Greg (production version):








1993 Koga Miyata RidgeRunner Suspension

Here you'll find a H-Ball interview (German)


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

spam got this thread up and going but it's a good bump.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Ran into Greg a few years back at the Sea Otter. He wasn't racing.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I like this pic of him. Here's a video of him at Mont Saint Anne:

Greg Herbold at Mont Saint Anne - YouTube






What's he up to these days besides being the SRAM ambassador?


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

Running into H-Ball is always a treat at Interbike.


----------



## larsbaby (Apr 11, 2005)

Guitar Ted said:


> Running into H-Ball is always a treat at Interbike.


I did a double take... GT, what's he got going on with his seatpost?


----------

